# John Deere 5510



## MtnHerd

Does anyone know much about these tractors? I have heard good and bad. I am looking at one with 2600 hours, cab, 9F/3R sync shuttle trans with 540/540e pto, mfwd, good tires, heat and ac seem to work. No loader but will have to get one before winter. Has two scv's on back, joystick in cab, but did not see the scv's near passenger side step. How hard are these to add? I will be using it for hay (4x5 dry and 4x4 silage rolls) in steep areas, feeding in winter, plowing, tilling, and planting produce. Any issues? He is asking $19,500. I would appreciate any advice you could provide.


----------



## Vol

JD did not make the 10 series very long....maybe 3 years....not a good sign....usually a good reason why they did not make a long run.

Regards, Mike


----------



## MtnHerd

I noticed that on Tractor Data. I also noticed that there were two different versions, the later being less hp and not assembled in USA. I also noticed the earlier had almost the same makeup as the 5520. The one I am looking at is the earlier model.


----------



## WaterShedRanch

I had a 5410. Traded it in with 2500 hrs. On it for a used 5095m. We had several minor problems with it. we had to have the hydralic pump worked on because it would not raise the loader in cold weather. I forget the actual issue But I could ask my father he would remember. Also I though that the clutch was on the way out when we traded It. It would make wierd noises from time to time if you changed direction quickly. I primarily used it for stacking and moving bales so the clutch got slipped alot placing bales and the power reverse got a workout. Other than that it was a good tractor. It was alot more ergonomic and eaiser operate the loader than the 5095 is in my humble opinion. Before the 5410 we had a 5400 and that was a rock solid tractor. You may not run into these problems with a tractor that previous owner did not have a loader on.

In regards to adding a loader, if I remember correctly on our 5410 the loader hydralics were plugged into the two remotes in the rear of the tractor that are controlled by the joystick. if you're wishing to make some type of quick detach you'll have to put some type of couplers under your step. The only time this set up was a PITA was if you wished to leave the loader on the tractor and pull something that needs hydralic power. You will be forced to unplug one of the loaders lines to run your impliment. I would suggest adding a 3rd remote if considering leaving the loader on all of the time.

I hope I didn't scare ya off this tractor, those were just my experiences with a 10 series. good luck!


----------



## snowball

They are not the best tractor JMO I had 1 on a farm that was 10 miles from home , just used it to chore with the hyd, were slow and not very good when it was cold the clutch was lite, I bought it with about 800 hrs and put about 500 on it and that was 2 clutches and some hyd issues, I hated that POS was glade to see it go, the Deere dealers didn't really want it too badly, Mike is right they didn't make them every long Thank God again this is all JMO


----------



## MtnHerd

I guess there is a reason they are cheaper than the 20 series. Did the 20 series improve any? If so maybe I should look there. I like John Deere for parts availability, but would not be opposed to equal HP Kubota.


----------



## MtnHerd

I have just been offered a Kioti DK65 from the local dealer that is several years newer than the 5510 and about 500 less hours for $500 dollars less. It has cab, mfwd, loader, 12 speed mechanical shuttle, mid valves, 2 extra rear valves, telescoping lift arms and other extras the John Deere doesn't have. Any thoughts?


----------



## somedevildawg

They're decent tractors......not a deere by any stretch but decent tractors all the same, believe they use Perkins, may not now but they used to.....


----------



## MtnHerd

This one has a Perkins 3 cyl turbo motor. It is a much smaller motor than the 5510. I would like at least 60 pto hp, but the 55 for the Kioti would probably work. They are very heavy tractors from what I can tell, and I really like the lever on the back that controls the lift arm. That was one worry I had with going to a cab tractor was making it harder to hook up implements by myself. I am assuming it would be easier on fuel, also. It has 540/1000 pto, but I think I would rather have the 540/540e on the 5510 as I do not ever see me using a 1000 pto implement on the Kioti as I do not think it has enough hp for most of those implements, and the 540e would be handy for reduced fuel consumption.


----------



## somedevildawg

The Perkins 3 cyl will sip fuel.....I agree it's not big enuf for any 1000rpm implement


----------



## CBarM

We bought my dad a DK55 hst kioti that was a bank repo. It has the hydrostatic tranny in it. We got it for him as he's 70 and had several back and shoulder surgeries and its hard on him to shift. So the reason for the hydro tranny. Well long story short is he feeds hay all winter plus uses out to help me haying, stacking, raking, pulling a small grain drill. If he's able to hook up to it he uses it lol. He's not been easy on it by no means. It has really surprised me how well its stood up, its no Deere by no means. We still use our Deere's for heavy stuff and baling but over all I'm impressed with the lil kioti. The only thing he regrets is not getting a dk65. The first thing we did do to it though was ballast the tires. Hope this helps.


----------



## 8350HiTech

If it generates 540 and 1000 at the same amount of engine rpms it won't work very well, but if it generates 1000 at higher engine revs than 540 (some tractors do), you might be able to use the 1000 as a 540e in some applications.


----------



## MtnHerd

It sounds like it might work well for me. Does $19,000 asking price seem reasonable? How would the 1000 pto work like the 540e?


----------



## somedevildawg

csdeyton said:


> It sounds like it might work well for me. Does $19,000 asking price seem reasonable? How would the 1000 pto work like the 540e?


Yes, very reasonable.....have seen them from 19-25k.


----------



## deadmoose

somedevildawg said:


> They're decent tractors......not a deere by any stretch but decent tractors all the same, believe they use Perkins, may not now but they used to.....


At first I thought you were disowning the 5510 for deere....


----------



## MtnHerd

Anything to look out for on the Kioti?


----------



## somedevildawg

Nothing that I can think of, other than the obvious check list.....maybe do some google searches and see if you can find out anything particular, it'll pick up most forums including tractor forums where the Kioti has been mentioned......I use to have one (not a 65) and it was a good little tractor, 15 yrs ago, when I bought it, very reliable


----------



## MtnHerd

I have found a lot on the smaller Kioti's, but not a lot on the 65's. Everyone seemed to like the smaller ones though, but they are much different machines and used for different tasks. Surprisingly, I did not find much more on the John Deere 5510's, which is why I started this post. A few people that seemed to favor them over the 5500's and a few who had the same issues that have been described here, but not a lot either way.


----------



## MDill

I like the JD 5510s a lot, that said for the most part I think they are over priced solely because of their green paint. They are a nice, reliable utility tractor. My brother and dad have 3 5000 series between them, 2 5500s and a 5410. The 5500 is a turbo 239 engine, same block as the 2350/55, the 5510 is a turbo 276 block, same as the 5410 and majority of the later 5000 series, where the 5400 is a turbo 179 3 cyl. Point being it has good low end power. A couple stupid things about the 5500/10/20 is that they are setup a little better than the 5400/10/20 and smaller tractors. They have lights built into the fenders so it is much nice running the loader at night, since you said you'd use it for feeding. And they usually have nicer seats, and an adjustable steering wheel. I'm pretty positive the only reason they didn't make the 5510 very long was because they started building the 5520 which has a flat operator platform, or the new series cab. Where the 5500 and 5510 had a straddle mount platform. 
Negatives are definitely the clutch, it is a dry clutch so if you are doing a lot of stop and go baling, or lots of loader work where you are easing the tractor into gear the clutch won't last long. That said it is a small open station tractor, so a clutch job is horrible. Also the brakes are weak in the 5000 series, I don't actually know why but they do tend to hang up. The earlier models, 00/10, didn't have a lift pump and can lose prime on hills with low fuel which can be extremely frustrating. I think the 20 series have lift pumps, I know the newer 25 and E/M series do. 
Overall though once you get used to the quirks and fix the minor issues they aren't bad tractors, we use them because they are relatively light and easy to move around behind a 3/4 or 1 ton pickup, but not light enough to feel unstable moving bales. I think 19500 is a little high for a non loader tractor though, unless it is in mint condition, definitely make sure it has a 3rd remote if you do buy it. 
Sorry for the long winded response, just thought I'd give you my opinion on those tractors.


----------



## MtnHerd

Thanks for all of the great information! The one I am looking at is a cab tractor and does not have lights on the fender (the fenders are not even that big on the back) but does have lights on top of the cab and in the front grill. The clutch would be an issue, especially with it being a cab tractor, but all of our other tractors have been dry clutch and never replaced one, but the clutch on the 5510 might not be quite strong enough for the 5510 hp. I would definitely be on slopes, so I guess I would have to make sure and keep it full or add a pump. Honestly for close to the same price, I kinda leaning towards the Kioti since it already has a loader and a lot of extras, but the guy with the John Deere says he can probably come down some more on his price, so I will see how much more he can drop, as I would have to add a loader, another valve, and would like to get telescoping draft links for it. After using them on Dad's John Deere 5205, I am in love!


----------



## Dill

Mark hit most of what I was going to say. I bought my 5500 without a loader figuring it a deere there are plenty of loaders out there. Big mistake. What a pain. The big issue was loader brackets especially since Deere doesn't keep an inventory of older brackets in the system. I found a set and a loader but it cost more than I had hoped plus I had to adapt the loader to my euro mount which wasn't cheaper either.


----------



## 8350HiTech

Come up to Pennsylvania on Saturday and buy an low-houred DK65!

http://mobile.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=2358023&feed=182&category=0&zip=17257&kwd=Winding%20Swartz&dwt=3&usefeed=1&noval=1


----------



## MtnHerd

Yeah, the purchase of a loader does give me some concern. The local Vermeer dealer sells Quike loaders and quoted installation of a new one with third valve on loader for $8,000. Anything I can get less than that would be gravy.


----------



## MtnHerd

My wife would hate me going to that auction! A lot of items I would have to bid on...


----------



## Dill

I paid around 5 to piece a used loader together including the euro adapter which was 1500 from worksaver. Deere didn't have one for a 521 loader yet.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

The one thing that I do not like is the Sync-Shuttle transmission if you are putting a loader on. It will work you to death. mike


----------



## MtnHerd

I have never had a shuttle shift or power reverser before, so I probably wouldn't mind the sync shuttle (actually probably a lot better than what I'm used to) but everyone I know that has shuttle shift (especially hydraulic) say they would never go back.


----------



## Dill

Yea, my 5500 is the only sync I have so its an improvement for me as well. Reverse is a quick drop back so I think its a pretty handy loader tractor. But I've never owned a reverser so I can't compare to that. But both the Masseys are the old 2 range 4 speed. So the Deere shifts a lot easier.


----------



## JD3430

8350HiTech said:


> Come up to Pennsylvania on Saturday and buy an low-houred DK65!
> 
> http://mobile.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=2358023&feed=182&category=0&zip=17257&kwd=Winding%20Swartz&dwt=3&usefeed=1&noval=1


What website is that?

Is that just one farm up for auction?


----------



## 8350HiTech

JD3430 said:


> What website is that?
> Is that just one farm up for auction?


Http://www.auctionzip.com

Yes, it's one farm auction listed among however many thousands of other auctions on auctionzip. Very handy website.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

There is also a nice hay equipment auction coming up in Maryland. See www.wolfeauctions.com


----------

